# completed projects



## brown down (Jun 18, 2012)

some of these are going to another shop close to me. I am hoping they bring some cash for all of my hard work! the knives i made for my father for fathers day. all of the timber i saved from the fire pit. all the timber was free which is always a plus!

I tinkered around with some stone inlay and some metal inlay on some of these where they had some voids. stone work is nice just don't know if it is worth the time and effort. 

criticism welcome, let me know what you think1
[attachment=6844]
[attachment=6845]
[attachment=6846]
[attachment=6847]
[attachment=6848]
[attachment=6849]
[attachment=6850]
[attachment=6851]
[attachment=6852]
[attachment=6853]


----------



## brown down (Jun 18, 2012)

few more
[attachment=6854]
[attachment=6855]
[attachment=6856]
[attachment=6857]


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 18, 2012)

Jeff, they all look very nice. Nice gift for your dad. Stone inlay- I would not be a good judge- I am partial to wood- Was a plaster contactor- and loved making powders into stone but not putting them into wood. Just me though...........


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 18, 2012)

Brown down gets thumbs up...very nice work


----------



## Kevin (Jun 18, 2012)

Jeff,

Well done in all respects. Nice looking mills and bowls and knives goblets and stoppers.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 18, 2012)

Jeff- nice work all around. Good designs on the mills. I think you will Rowell YTD thet shop !
Scott


----------



## DKMD (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice work on the whole lot... I'll bet they sell like hotcakes!


----------



## txpaulie (Jun 19, 2012)

Wowsers!
You've been busy!

Beautiful turnings and spectacular wood!

Thanks!

p


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 19, 2012)

great job on all.


----------



## brown down (Jun 19, 2012)

thanks guys. its a tough market finding people that know what goes into handmade items. i am optimistic about bringing them to this shop. they are owned by a fortune 500 company so they have to be approved by the board. we will see how that goes. i have my fingers crossed


thanks again for all of the kind words!


----------



## drycreek (Jun 20, 2012)

They look great! Wish you the best with your endeavor.


----------

